# hive spacing question



## mickbear (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm going to be getting my bee's by package in May and i'm starting two hives.my question is,when placing the bee's in the hives how far apart do the two hives need to be? and would i place the bee's in both hives at the same time? or do one hive and wait until the next day to do the other hive?

thanks


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcpme to the madhouse!
My hives are 4-5 ft apart wide enough for me to mow inbetween and around. I know beeks that have hives right up against each other with no problem. I dont think spacing is an issue if your comfortable with it.
As far as hiving packages why would you not do both one after the other? I dont see any reason to wait a day in between.


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have put them right next to each other and do not have any problems with the bees, but getting in between them to check on them can be tricky. If you have the room I would put them 4 or 5 feet apart just for convenience.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It's more a matter of what you prefer. I make hive stands that hold three hives with about 4" between them. The bees quickly figure out where their house is. You'll always get some drifting but it's usually minimal. You can also hive all packages at the same time. Again, you'll get some drifting but nothing to worry about.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The best way I've found for me to space hives is one of two ways.

2 hives side by side in rows 4 feet apart

4 hives, side by side and back to back, 4 to 6 feet apart

These arrangements let you work each hive from the side, and the hive next to it becomes a table/bench to set smoker, hive tool, or a box from the hive your working on. 

How you set your hives is going to depend on how many hives you have, and what area you have, how close to neighbors they are, how well they can be seen from public roads, etc.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

I agree with Ray's thinking. I keep my hives about 3 ft apart, side to side and about 8 ft apart between rows. I like being able to work them from the sides and the back. It allows for someone to help or observe without being in the flight path. If you're just starting out I'd make it easy for someone to come look and for you to observe while they are doing that for you!

Welcome and good luck!

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No closer than this:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#hivestand


----------

